# Transmisor FM con controlador AVR



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2008)

Consultando a Google (por otras cuestiones), me encontré de casualidad con una web que publica el siguiente circuito:

http://cappels.org/dproj/FM_MPX_STEREO/SIMPLE%20FM%20STEREO%20MULTIPLEX%20ENOCDER%20CIRCUIT.html

Se trata de un pequeño transmisor del mismo tipo que ya vimos millones de veces (con un circuito tanque en el colector del transistor y la modulación realizada en la base). Lo interesante es que usa muy pocos componentes. Si bien no tengo idea de que integrado usa en U1, asumo que el componente más critico en estos circuitos simples es ahora uno más convencional... me refiero a que esta vez en lugar de usar un cristal de 38khz usa uno de 6mhz... Ahora queda averiguar que circuito integrado usa.

Por experiencias que ya habremos tenido, asumimos que este circuito se va a pegar un viaje mágico por el dial hasta que despues de un periodo de estabilización termica y un poco de suerte se quede quieto. De cualquier manera, no es complicado hacer un control manual de la frecuencia... y con la misma tecnica, podemos meter un pll.

Usa un 7805, y se alimenta con 12v, asi que teniendo 5v de continua al final y con una diferencia tan grande entre el transformador y el regulador, las fluctuaciones en la tension de red domiciliaria no deberian afectar la estabilidad del circuito... ademas, habremos notado que un regulador de tensión tambien nos ayuda a quitar el zumbido de fondo.

Bien, creo que es todo lo que puedo decir de este cto. Si alguien se anima a montarlo, favor de comentar sus experiencias al respecto.

Saludos,
-------
*edito: u1 puede ser: ATTINY12, ATTINY25, AT90S2323,ATTINY2313, AT90S2313. Los programas para cargar estan en la misma pagina.*


----------



## VichoT (Abr 22, 2008)

Hoals.Dj_Glenn.el cto ke propnes es facil de modificar para eviatr el uso del microcontrolador.: el drama eske usaras mas CI integrados aune no programables y de facil adkision.

Con un Xtal de 4.864 Mhz y un 74C00 tenes un oscilador . luego con un CD4040 divides la señal hasta obtener los 38Khz y los 19KHZ. despùes la señal de 38Khz la envias  a una puerta de control de un 74HC60 (la puerta ke controla el canal R) y al mismo tiempo a una delas ptas inversoras del 7400 kete sobran.la salida de esta pta l envias a otra puerta controladora del 7460(ke corrsponderia al witch del canal L) la salida als pasas uno deoas dos amplificador operaciones del LM1458 en modo suma.
despues la salida la envias ala otra mitad del LM1458 ahora añadiendole la señal de reloj delos 19Khz(el 2º amplificador operacional tb en modo suma) teniendo cuidado de no darle ucha ganancia para evitar la distorcion.

Y listo tenes la señal multiplex de estereo lista para ser inyectada al modulador de  FM.

BYE!

PD: el metodo del reloj ke propongo es tb valido para reemplazar el cristal de 38Khz del 
BA1404


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola VichoT... muchos ICs compañero... me entusiasme con esto de un ic programable... así que pasé todo el día buscando por ahi como hacer algo como esto con un 16f84.

Lo que explicas es perfectamente válido. Incluso, hace un par de dias tuve en mis manos un codificador estéreo con un cristal de 456khz y cuatro integrados como divisores... parecia facilito de copiar, pero lo dejé pasar 

De cualquier manera, me voy metiendo con los pics, a pesar de no tener la menor idea... y me gustaría aplicarlos a la fm.

Sin embargo, para un codificador estéreo, debería buscar algo con componentes fáciles de encontrar, como lo que propones.


----------



## VichoT (Abr 23, 2008)

Holas.Dj_Glenn.la opcion ke mencione es para kien no desea meterse con PICs y como dijiste noes la unica.

Ahora remitiendonos al cto conel PIC no entiendo muy bn como hace la seleccion del canal.Imagino ke  cuando kiere sellecionar un canal (canal R por ejemplo) pone la salida o pin 5 en alta impedancia y la salida o pin 7 se poneen cero o a masa.(para seleccionar el canal L deveria ser lo inverso)

El problema con este procedimiento eske pone a masa la entrada o canal ke no es seleccionado(si el canal R es activo el canal L estara a masa) no se si la resitencia y condensador sea suficiente para portejer la entrada de audio ante un corto cto.


----------



## VichoT (Abr 23, 2008)

DJ_Glenn. seme olvidava una opcion es usar un par de transistores  en conmutacion para evitar llevara masa algua enrada de audio


BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2008)

La verdad que no encontré mucha información referida a esta clase de proyectos... mejor tirar por lo convencional. Lo que decis en tu primer post es lo más recomendable... veo que este tema recibió varias lecturas, pero solo tu participación (que no es poco!) así que asumo que no interesa a muchos.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2008)

mmmmm, no es que no sea interesante el tema,

pero, en mi caso no tengo muchas nociones sobre el tema,


los pic pueden dividir entre flotantes?

de sea asi seria muy facil conseguir la frecuencia deseada, 

pero como nunca he visto o escuchado algo asi, supongo que no debe ser posible,

entonces me quedo con la duda de; ¿como debe sintetizarse la frec. para obtener los 38KHz a partir de los 6MHZ que esta usando el micro?

de hecho cuando vi el cto, pense en adecuarlo para un pic de 4 pines ( pic16f208), pero la verdad no se mucho al respecto.

en mi proximo trimestre llevare un materia relacionada con el tema, espero sacarle jugo al profesor para poder hacer este proyectito, que esta muy interesante.


saludos


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2008)

Que tal ya tome la susodicha materia


y al menos ya se que es un retardo ....  bueno


aqui reporto lo que intente hacer...

me base en el mismo programa del Sr Cappels

que basicamente es una secuencia de variables.

use el PIC16F84A, con un cristal de 20MHz para obtener instrucciones de 200nS

y una subrrutina de retardo, usando a TMR0, la use por que es sencilla de usar, 

en los comentarios del programa se indican unas cuantas cosas.

------------------0----------------0------------------0------------0---------------------0-------------

que puede decir de esto?


Para empezar el cto, no jala (y entonces para que diablos estoy leyendo esto?)
se escucha muy bien, pero solo a veces sale el indicador de que la señal es estero

yo creo que no jala por la arquitectira de construccion del el puerto A, y intente buscar como estaban hechos los puertos del AVR, pero no encontre nada.

En los apuntes del Sr Cappels, dice que hay que switchear a tierra las señales.... y creo que eso es lo que esta fallando. El pic no esta swicheando a tierra las señales

esto creo que se puede arreglar colocando unos transistores para que estos switcheen a tierra,

No le he hecho por que, ..... realmente no se por que no lo he intentado, pero ya habra tiempo para hacerlo.

--------o--------------o---------------o----------------o-----------------o---------------o-------------o-----------

otra cosa que cabe resaltar es que no use los valores de las resistencias  y capacitores... por lo que el pasabajas no es indicado.

con esto quiero decir que se escucha las señales... un poco molesto a la larga, 

pero creo que usando los valores indicados se debe oir bien.

bueno aqui adjunto el asm, el hex, y un diagrama de conexiones.


Inicialmente iba a usar el 12f629, por razones de tamaño, pero se me olvido lo perdi, jejeje

bueno, 

escribo esto para ver sus criticas y ver en que se puede mejorar.


Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 19, 2008)

Mucho mas que interesante. Lo mejor es que ese  pic y ese cristal se pueden conseguir en cualquier casa de electrónica. Será cuestión de probar... a ver que onda...

modificaciones para 16f84 con cristal de 4mhz? (así no compro nada )


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2008)

mmmm...


lamento informaciónrmarles que ya cheque el funcionamiento de el cacharro. y no sirve,

saca frecuencias de 7 y 3.5KHz.

posteare de nuevo cuando jale bien

saludos


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2008)

Otra mala noticia, 

segun un libro, la frecuencia solo puede variar 4Hz, y las frecuencias que se generan con el pic... aun con el de 20MHz, son de 38.46 y 37.87... las cuales estan muy pero muy alejadas del rengo de frecuencias que esta permitido.

Lo siento mucho. 

Quiza se puede hacer con otro pic mas potente, pero tal vez no es rentable hacerlo.

en mi caso lo hare...algun dia

 por que se me quedo la espinita(me obsescione con el), pero solo seria con fines educativos 


Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2008)

de cuanto puede ser el error?


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2008)

ups lo siento... esta un poco distraido.

es de 4Hz la variacion maxima, lo cierto es que el( no quiero hablar sin pruebas) el cto, de Cappels me parace que se sale un poco mas del intervalo establecido, habria que ver eso( es que no tengo mis apuntes a la mano  )

, ya lo corregi(el post de arriba), espero que moderacion quite este mensaje, despues de unos dias.


----------

